
Statsd-Vis – Standalone StatsD Server with Built-In Visualization - i_have_to_speak
https://statsd-vis.info/?hn2
======
Phithagoras
if it meets the guidelines, this might make a good Show HN.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

